# Shark



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

yikes!









For real or digitally enhanced? anyone??


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Great pic looks like a Nurse Shark.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

All I can say is PADDLE!!!!















Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the limited data we can see, it appear to be fake. I think I can see where the shark was added...look about 1 inch (using picutre) around the shark and you will see where the water is different.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hard to say. I zoomed in with my picture editor and as soon as you start to zoom in everthing looks funny because the pic is low resolution. but I take back the nurse shark part







Just took a glance and made a guess but after looking at the tail I'm not sure


----------



## 3cowdogs (May 30, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Great pic looks like a Nurse Shark.


looks like a big shark!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

The caption on the photo says it's a 4 metre Great White









I love how we love to speculate on things like this









It's definitely time to get out and go camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> It's definitely time to get out and go camping!


I hear ya on that one!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It's definitely time to get out and go camping!


I hear ya on that one!!








[/quote]

Getting eaten by a shark what a bad a day!!!!!!








I hear ya on that one too
I'm wish I was ready to go Camping


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Not that my story is related to this picture but something like that happened about 2.5 years ago in Maui. A group of people (tourists) paddled out to Molokini. It's very deceiving as to the distance. They got tired and asked a dive boat for help. The dive boat was full and heading towards the dive site. The captain said she would watch them in case of trouble. On the way back they were separated. As they approached, between the 2 kayaks was a large tiger shark ramming the front kayak. The dive boat cut the shark off and assisted the kayakers back to shore.

As for camping, my TT should be out of the shop this week and we are going to San Diego next weekend!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

If I were in a Kayak, and could see a shark, that would be too close for me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd rather be in a bigger boat

Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Chief Brody would say, "we're going to need a bigger boat"


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Snopes.com says this is a true photo taken in 2005 by _Africa Geographica _ magazine. They had tested the shark with an empty kayak and received no reaction. I'm not surprised that a kayak with *Dinner* included got more attention!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

They say sharks have really bad eyesight, I guess you just have to hope the boat is small enough and he is nearsighted!
Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

What a vacation! becoming shark food...

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> What a vacation! becoming shark food...
> 
> Carey


Well...at least you won't have to go through the hassle of packing up your stuff and flying home.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What a vacation! becoming shark food...
> 
> Carey


Well...at least you won't have to go through the hassle of packing up your stuff and flying home.








[/quote]
LOL!








yeah, no lines, no metal detectors at the airport, wouldn't have to eat airline food and first class all the way home!


----------

